# Anyone need some silicon tubing for their Silvia?



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I've just replaced the water inlet tubing on mine and bought much more than I need, so if it can help someone else you're welcome to it. It's dirt cheap to buy but at least you'll know it's the right type.

9mm OD, 6mm ID, platinum-cured food-grade clear tubing, the exact replacement for original as far as I can tell. Very easy to fit: remove top panel (4 screws), back panel (2 screws at top, one in center under the splash guard), then a pair of pliers to un-clip the old and re-clip the new. Don't forget to cut a vee into the tank/bottle end so it can't suck itself to the base (see last pic).

Reason for doing this on mine was to use an external 5L bottle of Ashbeck water - much bigger than the internal tank, much better tasting than the liquid rock around here, and much easier to use - wish I'd done it years ago! I also drilled two holes for the pipes into a lid, plus a small breather hole. Also works for replacement of the OPV output, though that's a slightly more involved fit.

First post on here gets it I guess.

Cheers,

Colin

View attachment 5799


View attachment 5800


View attachment 5801


View attachment 5802


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very clever system! And at least you can easily see the water level


----------



## RodMB (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh, me please - (if you're prepared to post). I had to cut the ends off my current tubing to replace pump recently as they had hardened so much. It has left me a bit short in the water tank and I risk sucking air which, well sucks, I guess.

My machine's a Rancilio Nancy rather than a Silvia however I've yet to find anything different under the bonnet so to speak so I think hosing would fit.

Let me know if you're happy to post and I'm sure we can make arrangements. I am based in the Scottish Highlands, however suspect this would fit into a padded envelope without too much of a problem.

Kind regards - RodMB


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

No problem, it's yours - PM me your address and I'll send it up.

(You doing the water-bottle mod?)

C


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Colin,

Great idea! and good to see the water level as well as Mike has said.

If you have any left, I would like some.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Jerry,

I probably don't have enough for two water-bottle-mods. There is enough for one wb-mod and one straight replacement... so it depends if RodMB wants to add an external bottle and/or if you do. Once RodMB has PM'd me I'll let you know!

Colin


----------



## RodMB (Jan 17, 2014)

You might be in luck Jerry - it is just a straight swap out / replacement I am planning and I can make do with just doing the intake side for now. I've PM'ed Colin with my details - thanks again for very kind offer, and I shall try and pass the luck forward.

RodMB


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

That's good! PM me your address Jerry and I'll send some.

Colin


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Cheers RodMB!

Colin, thanks again for the offer.

I'll PM my address.

Jerry


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

All gone now.

It was from an eBay seller called 'Advanced Fluid Solutions'. Dirt cheap as I said (about £8.50 inc postage for two metres at this size, I think).

Colin


----------



## RodMB (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Colin - just fitted new inlet tubing - perfect fit, I didn't even need to adjust the length! Very grateful. I hope enough left over for Jerry.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Brill! Glad it was of help!

Colin


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

RodMB said:


> Thanks Colin - just fitted new inlet tubing - perfect fit, I didn't even need to adjust the length! Very grateful. I hope enough left over for Jerry.


Yes there was, just about!

Thanks again Colin.

Jerry


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Phew, glad about that, was worried it was just too short!









C


----------

